# Cabinets



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Getting ready to build out a 1969 airstream and wondering on suggestions on cabinet building.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

I would go with 1/2" Baltic Birch.
You can get it prefinished with a clear coat and 1/2" would save some weight.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

cuzn dave said:


> I would go with 1/2" Baltic Birch.
> You can get it prefinished with a clear coat and 1/2" would save some weight.


Is this similar to the shelving in premade cabinets? Where can you buy it?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Is this similar to the shelving in premade cabinets? Where can you buy it?


Don't think Lowes or Home Depot carries it but I know Clark's Hardwood in the Heights does.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

McCoys


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

Mc Coys is not baltic birch its russian burch but its still not too bad thing about it is it comes in 5x5 sheets. thats a problem with transporting sometimes if you have a cap on the truck.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Dakota Premium Hardwoods
Masons Mill
Bluelinx


----------

